# VW Touareg V10 TDI pulling a Boeing 747.



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

:yikes: That's some torque!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

That's damned impressive IF it has stock gearing. Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

edit: that actually is impressive


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Very impressive.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Is it really?*

Who really cares about towing a boeing 747? Is someone ever going to tow this much weight? Nope but then again VW needs something to boost their attention and they got it here on bimmerfest.com.:tsk:

AMERICAN truck drivers of the mid-west buy AMERICAN; FORD, CHEVY, or DODGE... They would not be caught driving a VW towing cargo; nope, not gonna happen, anyway I am off my...:soapbox:


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

gbelton said:


> Who really cares about towing a boeing 747? Is someone ever going to tow this much weight? Nope but then again VW needs something to boost their attention and they got it here on bimmerfest.com.:tsk:
> 
> AMERICAN truck drivers of the mid-west buy AMERICAN; FORD, CHEVY, or DODGE... They would not be caught driving a VW towing cargo; nope, not gonna happen, anyway I am off my...:soapbox:


The idea is if it can tow a Boeing 747,imagine how easy it would be towing your boat around especially pulling steep hills to lake Tahoe,Lake Coeur D'alene etc.
You don't have to be an "American truck driver of the mid-west" to enjoy boating.With the Touareg V10 TDI you don't have to get a Duramax,cummins or powerstroke engine equipped pick up truck for some of your towing needs.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

gbelton said:


> Who really cares about towing a boeing 747? Is someone ever going to tow this much weight? Nope but then again VW needs something to boost their attention and they got it here on bimmerfest.com.:tsk:
> 
> AMERICAN truck drivers of the mid-west buy AMERICAN; FORD, CHEVY, or DODGE... They would not be caught driving a VW towing cargo; nope, not gonna happen, anyway I am off my...:soapbox:


Wow, you've got your panties in a twit today g-man.

Actually, I am an American truck driver (GMC 2500HD Diesel) and I am considering a VW Toureag V10 as a nice SUV with gobs of power and good fuel economy.

Also, a good badge to put on one would be "Twin Turbo" right under V10 since it actually does have twin turbos and get it in the same font as the Twin Turbo badge on the back of 911s.:thumbup:

Story-
This bit of news will no doubt be a big badge of honor for the few owners there are out there of the Volkswagen Touareg V10 TDI. VW is hoping the number of Touareg TDI owners will grow, and demonstrated the diesel ute's mighty pulling power recently in a press event that pitted it against the standing weight of a Boeing 747. The Touareg was "lightly modified" with the addition of 7,030 kg (15,498 lbs.) of ballast weight (!) and the fitment of the 4.56 axle from Touareg V8 model. The latter mod turned out to be unnecessary since the driver, Uew Krieghoff, performed the stunt in the low ratio, second gear. Other than that, the Touareg was also fitted with a special tow adapter to marry the two vehicles together and wore outer body panels that made it look the same as the next gen Touareg being launched early next year. The engine, transmission, suspension, tires and brakes were all stock.

The plane used for the stunt was a decommissioned Boeing 747-200 that weighs 155 tons. VW had initially calculated the Touareg could successfully pull 200 tons, and had even done a dry run with a 190-ton Boeing 747-400. Unfortunately, the only plane that could be acquired for the PR stunt was this one that is usually used as a giant prop in films. Apparently it didn't put up much of a fight, as the Touareg towed the jet 150 meters at 5 mph before slowing itself and the plane to a stop with its stock brakes. Impressive indeed, and we think the Touareg V10 TDI has laid down the gauntlet for our domestic heavy haulers. Let's see what crazy objects the Ford Super-Duty, Chevy Silverado HD and Dodge Ram 3500 can tug around.

Follow the jump for more pics of the Touareg's towing exploits.

[Source: VW]


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Lmho*

 But you're not from the Mid-West. (Smilin')


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

gbelton said:


> But you're not from the Mid-West. (Smilin')


That may be so.

But......

I love lamp.

Does that count?


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*L O L*

Yes my friend... It counts.:rofl:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Past reliability issues with the TOUREG are well documented....they make the X5 look like a Toyota. Also, a fully loaded Toureg TDI rings in at $55 to $65K..........does anyone else see the insanity in that price tag?? (even with the better fuel economy)


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> The Touareg was "lightly modified" with the addition of 7,030 kg (15,498 lbs.) of ballast weight (!)


According to this source, 7030kg was the total weight of the Touareg, so they had to add 'only' 4530kg of ballast (steel balls and plates).
Still enough, considering that the max. overall weight for the V10 is rated at 3200kg...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I wonder if it can tow an A380.


.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I think I prefer this option... :bigpimp:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

gbelton said:


> Who really cares about towing a boeing 747? Is someone ever going to tow this much weight? Nope but then again VW needs something to boost their attention and they got it here on bimmerfest.com.:tsk:
> 
> AMERICAN truck drivers of the mid-west buy AMERICAN; FORD, CHEVY, or DODGE... They would not be caught driving a VW towing cargo; nope, not gonna happen, anyway I am off my...:soapbox:


Anyone who does real towing is still going to buy a real truck. Both from a legal perspective and a safety perspective, any SUV has real limits.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Gran Turismo said:


> According to this source, 7030kg was the total weight of the Touareg, so they had to add 'only' 4530kg of ballast (steel balls and plates).
> Still enough, considering that the max. overall weight for the V10 is rated at 3200kg...


Well if it can even handle that much weight standard I am even more impressed, then it has to two a huge aircraft?! Wow. Amazing.:thumbup:

Now lets see if it will fall apart going down the taxiway. (due to its poor reliability)


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

gbelton said:


> Who really cares about towing a boeing 747? Is someone ever going to tow this much weight? Nope but then again VW needs something to boost their attention and they got it here on bimmerfest.com.:tsk:
> 
> AMERICAN truck drivers of the mid-west buy AMERICAN; FORD, CHEVY, or DODGE... They would not be caught driving a VW towing cargo; nope, not gonna happen, anyway I am off my...:soapbox:


thats okay, we killed our v6 but not before pulling 6000 pound launches out of mud, pulling stumps and towing an antique car up the coast. just imagine if we had our v10 then. muahahaha


----------

